# Thank You Mark And Tish



## OuttaHere (Nov 18, 2006)

Mark and Tish - just want to say thanks for all your hard work and getting the BBQ and making another successful rally. The gift is such a sweet touch and shows how much ya'll really care.


----------



## ROB & JUDY OUTBACKERS (Mar 9, 2007)

I want to second that! Thanks Mark for getting the rally organized and held without a hitch (maybe a touch of rain).
Thanks again Mark.

Rob & Judy


----------

